# Camping Parisi at Baveno, Maggiore- anyone visit this year?



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

The title says it all really, has anyone visited this year and have any comments?

Many thanks


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

*Camping Parisi at Baveno*

Waiting patiently for replies to this one, hoping to be there 3rd or 4th September for a couple of days.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Have just this moment posted a reservation request too, our is for the 22 September for 3 days.

As you will wait and see, they guarantee a reply in 2 days.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Lunchtime news reported storms/tornados at Verbania this morning. Some m/homes destroyed by falling trees.:-(
Forecast is for hot weather returning tomorrow.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

a link to pictures:

http://www.rainews24.it/it/foto-gallery.php?galleryid=168718&photoid=417875

saluti,
eddied


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Not sure what to say eddied, what a shame for all those involved it doesn't look very nice.

I guess it may be a long wait to get a reply to my enquiry now, they have better things to do...

Do you know if it was only local to Verbania or was the whole of the lake affected?

Thanks


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

yes we stayed a couple of night at the end of august, caught the beginning of storm, fantastic lightening and thunder, didn't realize it got that bad when we left though. lovely site right on the lake, little beach, nice and quiet, some pitches were really close together, where windows when open were touching each other, but they had a few to choose from when we got there, but don's expect lots of room unless you can get an end pitch, a few shops and lots of restaurants , great for boat trips on Maggiore. would have like to gone into Stresa but ran out of time a couple we spoke to said it was lovely.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Endorse Chickann's comments. Was busy even in early September, but found space for us.


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

We were there in early September. Not that easy to locate, and the parking is a bit chaotic. Right on the lake and close to the ferry terminal for Borromean islands and Stresa. Stresa is well worth a visit.


----------

